
A job request as a repo gets #1 on GitHub trending - justincorbett
https://github.com/amattson21/gitjob
======
justincorbett
A job request is the top trending github repo today. I was curious how this
reached #1, as there was nothing clever or funny. Looking at the "stargazers",
or people who were starring this repos, 99% of them joined Github on 10/08/16.

Is this something to applaud, condone, or shame?

~~~
minimaxir
The latter.

EDIT: repository depleted.

~~~
justincorbett
I agree - I figured posting to Hacker News was my way of "reporting". ;)

